# Currently :-)



## Güero (Dec 4, 2012)

:smoke2:


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Happy birthday, go spurs, GO MANU GINOBILI!!arty:


----------



## Güero (Dec 4, 2012)

Heey Thxx bro  have a great Friday.!!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh yes, it doesn't get any better than that!
Great smoke on a great day in beautiful San Antonio!

Have a great weekend Bro!


----------

